# MJ News for 03/19/2014



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/03/18/colorado-lawmakers-working-to-close-loopholes-in-legal-marijuana-law/




*Colorado lawmakers working to close loopholes in legal marijuana law*​

Months after the launch of legalized retail marijuana in Colorado, the state is still trying to better regulate the drug and close the loopholes. 

Gov. John Hickenlooper, as part of that effort, just signed a new law calling for uniform packaging of edible marijuana. In an effort to make those products less attractive or accessible to kids, they will have to be sold in opaque, childproof packaging. 

State Rep. Daniel Kagan, who co-sponsored the legislative fixes, explained: "We identified these problems and we sought to tighten it up, to make sure that marijuana is really kept for adult use and kept away from under-aged persons and especially from toddlers." 

Kagan added, "We do it differently in Colorado. Everybody came together on this."

Children's Hospital, based in Aurora, has weighed in on the legislative efforts -- reporting an increase in emergency room visits and patient admissions from accidental exposure.  

Dr. Sam Wang, pediatric emergency physician, said symptoms range from basic sleepiness to more severe cases, where children have not been able to breathe properly and required breathing tubes. "As recreational marijuana goes forward, it's obviously going to increase availability and potentially increase unintentional exposures as well," Wang said. 

Other fixes signed by the governor on Monday include giving authority to pot shops to confiscate forms of identification, if they have reason to believe someone underaged is using a fake ID.  Another measure calls for local jurisdictions to submit fingerprints to the Colorado Bureau of Investigation (CBI) for the purpose of conducting fingerprint-based criminal record checks on people working in marijuana businesses.

State Sen. Linda Newell, a Democratic co-sponsor, acknowledged their work is not done. "We will probably find these clean-up bills as we go through the years after marijuana, both medical marijuana as well as recreational marijuana, has become a norm in Colorado," she said. 

The issue of stoned drivers is another trouble spot for state lawmakers. At a laboratory certified to test blood samples for marijuana, the director told Fox News there is not a roadside test, such as a breathalyzer, in the foreseeable future for determining if a driver is under the influence of cannabis. 

"One person may have a very high THC concentration in their blood, particularly medical marijuana users, and they're not affected. Where someone who has never smoked marijuana before, will have a much lower concentration and be very affected," said Dr. Robert Lantz, of Rocky Mountain Instrumental Laboratories.

According to state Marijuana Enforcement Division Public Information Officer Julie Postlethwait, Colorado has issued licenses to hundreds of vendors, including:

-- 183 retail stores

-- 238 retail cultivation facilities

-- 44 product manufacturers (i.e., edibles)

-- 4 testing facilities (for product potency and contaminants)

Dozens more are pending with the state in these categories. For those with state licenses in hand, they may not be open yet because they have to obtain paperwork at the local level, too.

Local permission can be thorny because Amendment 64, the state constitutional amendment which legalized recreational pot, left it up to municipalities in the Centennial State to decide whether to allow marijuana businesses within their borders.  

Dale Dyke and Chastity Osborn, a husband-and-wife team who converted their home into a bed and breakfast, complained that the "laws are very gray." Their business Get High Getaways was catering to marijuana tourists until the City of Lakewood ordered them to shut down the overnight stays. One complication is that while Colorado legalized recreational pot, the state left it illegal to use the drug outside in public or in traditional hotel rooms. For now, the couple is maintaining their location as a car service while working with investors to purchase a new location.

Recently, a marijuana job fair in Denver drew thousands of people with lines stretching a few blocks long. It has been referred to in local media reports as a "green rush."  

Visitors told Fox News they're moving to the state in hopes of finding jobs in the marijuana business. Shane Wylie and Matthew Bean are among them. They drove 1,300 miles from Louisiana, just in time for the fair.  

"This is our life-changing experience, this is our big step and career change," Wylie explained. Bean added, "I want to start from the bottom, so I can learn everything."


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.oregonlive.com/politics/index.ssf/2014/03/legalize_pot_use_proceeds_to_h.html




*Legalize marijuana, use proceeds to help needy, says Oregon Republican candidate for governor Tim Carr*​

Tim Carr, Republican candidate for governor, says he favors legalizing and taxing recreational marijuana use and would spend the proceeds on helping the homeless and others in need.

"I don't want that money siphoned off" and used for run-of-the mill state programs because too much would go to paying for public employee pensions, Carr told The Oregonian.

Carr is one of six Republicans running in the primary to determine who takes on incumbent Democrat John Kitzhaber. He's the only one from the Portland area  a distinction he says gives him an advantage over the rest of the field.

State Rep. Dennis Richardson, a Republican from Central Point, is widely seen as the front-runner in the primary. He has a long head start on his competitors and has by far the most political experience.

But Carr said it's all but impossible for someone from outside of the Portland area to win statewide.

"If he beats me, Kitzhaber will blow him out," Carr said about Richardson.

Richardson, who is campaigning full time now that the Legislature has adjourned for the year, said he thinks the state's marijuana laws should be changed, but he isn't ready yet to say how.

"What we have presently with Oregon's medical marijuana cards has failed," Richardson said. But jumping in quickly to legalize recreational use isn't a good idea, he added.

"We would be wise to wait a year and watch what takes place in Colorado and Washington," the two states where voters approved legalizing pot use. "We could learn from their mistakes or their successes."

Carr presents himself as a moderate businessman whose main focus would be putting people back to work. He said he wants to take public employee pension reforms farther than Kitzhaber did as a way to ensure businesses don't leave the state because of high tax bills.
He called the $5 billion reduction in PERS liability championed by Kitzhaber and approved by the Legislature a "token reduction" that could yet be overturned by the state Supreme Court.

"The regular people out there are working hard to get by. They don't have PERS."


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.policymic.com/articles/85675/why-national-marijuana-legalization-will-inevitably-happen-in-one-chart




*Why National Marijuana Legalization Will Inevitably Happen, in One Chart*​

More and more, it seems like national marijuana legalization is happening, and happening fast. Marijuana is now legal in Colorado and Washington state, and state and local authorities around the country are rapidly following suit to decriminalize recreational pot or legalize its use for medical purposes. States like New Jersey are mulling legalizing the possession of small amounts of marijuana entirely.

But what's behind this massive shift in drug policy opinion? Changing generational sensibilities. In a Pew Research Center poll released last week, Millennials were noted as overwhelmingly supportive of marijuana legalization at a stunning 69% rate, more than double their support as recently as 2005. And older generations have changed their minds as well; 53% of Gen X and 52% of Boomers now back changing federal laws.

The Silent Generation remains opposed to changing drug laws, supporting the status quo by 70%. The youngest members of that cohort are now 69 years old. But if the change in attitudes among Americans in just the past few years is any indication, it won't take the Silent Generation reaching the end of their lifespan for widespread support to peak.

Utah will soon become the 22nd state to legalize medical marijuana. And nearly twice as many Americans think that sugar is more dangerous than marijuana (let alone tobacco and alcohol, both of which outpace weed by large margins).

At this point, it's more than likely ... it's statistically inevitable. Like it or not, legalized marijuana will be coming to the whole country in the coming decades.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/19/bitcoins-drugs-dopecoin-potcoin_n_4980749.html




*These 'Bitcoins For Marijuana' Try To Solve Legal Weed's Big Heist Problem*​

Bitcoin isn't the only digital currency changing the way we pay for things. Two new cryptocurrencies aimed at allowing people to safely buy drugs -- legal or illegal -- may provide new payment alternatives to the largely cash-only industries.

Their developers promise safety and security -- and they just may change the course of the drug war in the process.

PotCoin and DopeCoin won't be the first digital currencies to follow the headline-grabbing, wildly fluctuating and unregulated Bitcoins that took the digital world by storm last year. But they'll be the first dedicated solely to the drug marketplace, which has been largely shunned by traditional banks, even in its legal forms in some U.S. states.

PotCoin is aimed at the state-legal marijuana market, be it medical or recreational. DopeCoin wants to establish itself as the currency for the multi-billion dollar drug market, legal or otherwise.

One of PotCoin's developers, who asked to only be identified as "mrjones," told The Huffington Post that his partners expect their digital currency to be accepted as legitimate across the marijuana industry, from growers and dispensaries in Colorado or Vancouver, to cafes in Amsterdam, to buy cannabis and related products. "Mrjones" and his partner "smokeman" intend to reveal their identities in April, when they announce the new currency at a cryptocurrency convention in New York.

DopeCoin's developer, who asked to be identified only as "Dopey" due to controversial nature of his new currency, said DopeCoin is designed to be used to buy anything legal or illegal, from both black market sellers on online marketplaces like Silk Road -- the underground digital bazaar that helped pioneer Bitcoin -- and established retailers like Overstock.com.

"We're the bad boys of cryptocurrency," Dopey told The Huffington Post. "I would never advocate illegal drug use or any illegal activity to do with this currency. This is a digital currency created by the people for the people and what people do with it has the same consequences and responsibilities that they would have for the American dollar."

Digital currency has the potential to solve huge problems for marijuana businesses operating legally under state laws. Because federal law still considers marijuana illegal, traditional banks have shunned the businesses, leaving them unable to accept credit cards or open simple checking accounts. Without secure options, the businesses are largely forced into cash-only transactions, risking safety and raising tax and employee payroll issues. NBC News recently reported that several heists have occurred at Colorado dispensaries since they became legal Jan. 1.

"Digital currency solves that problem immediately," Dopey said. "It takes away the cash storage issue, it takes away the issue of banks as the only secure way to handle your currency."

Like Bitcoin, the digital currencies have extraordinarily low transaction fees -- fractions of cents on the dollar. They have the potential to be secure, although like any form of payment, breaches can be exploited.

The developers behind PotCoin and DopeCoin are experienced online entrepreneurs. The PotCoin team has been involved in successful, high-profile startups that they asked not to be identified until they launch the digital currency in April. DopeCoin's developer has experience building mobile apps and third-party billing systems.

Both the PotCoin and DopeCoin teams expressed the need to give drug buyers -- legal and illegal -- a currency that is safe and keeps the nature of the purchases off the books.

Dopey noted that DopeCoin is not just a drug marketplace currency. "This is about giving people a currency choice that protects them from anyone who shouldn't be looking into what they are spending money on in their private lives," he said.

PotCoin's mrjones said it's possible to use PotCoin on illegal drugs or anything else -- cryptocurrencies can be used to purchase pretty much anything -- but he expects most users won't go that direction. "I think that our technical transparency may be a turn off," mrjones said. "Although like Bitcoin, accounts are anonymous, transactions are also traceable."

DopeCoin will use "coin mixing" technology, Dopey said. With the press of a button, DopeCoin users can mix their coins with those of other users, masking their coins' trail in by instant digital money laundering.

"It's quite edgy," Dopey said. "It's what puts us above the competition that has targeted just the legal marijuana market. DopeCoin was designed for the billion-dollar drug marketplace."

Mrjones said PotCoin strives for transparency to drive out bad actors. "We're building a network database for merchants to allow them to optionally link users with accounts. This can facilitate insurance claims and down the road, doctors' prescriptions," mrjones said. "Bottom line, if you are a bad person doing bad things, PotCoin is no place to play, and obviously if a crime has been committed, our cooperation will be swift."

PotCoin has begun a custom subreddit that its developers hope will serve a robust online community and further keep dealings open.

Currently, 20 states and the District of Columbia have legalized marijuana for medical use. Recreational marijuana is now legal in Colorado and Washington. More than a dozen other states are likely to legalize marijuana in some form in coming years. If Colorado is any indication, the legal weed market looks to be very profitable.

In the first month, Colorado dispensaries made $14 million in sales. Gov. John Hickenlooper (D) recently said he expects that the combined sales from medical and recreational marijuana in the state will reach nearly $1 billion in the next fiscal year. About $600 million of that is projected to come from recreational sales.

A recent national study projected the legal marijuana industry may be worth $10 billion by 2018.

Although no retailers have committed to using PotCoin, it's not for lack of interest, mrjones said. It's because the company isn't ready: PotCoin just launched on Jan. 21, at 4:20 p.m., naturally.

"A full on industry assault in the next couple weeks is planned," mrjones said. "And our inbox is jammed with point of sale inquiries from merchants along with some of the kindest, heartfelt letters of encouragement and thanks."

Dopey said that DopeCoin is accepted by four retailers; two brick-and-mortar businesses in Europe and two online merchants in the U.S.

When asked about the potential volatility of digital currencies, like the dramatic fluctuations seen with Bitcoin, both developers agreed that volatility is normal with a new digital currency. Both said the size of the global drug marketplace would ultimately help stabilize the new currencies.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.oregonlive.com/washingtoncounty/index.ssf/2014/03/washington_county_speeds_up_or.html




*Washington County speeds up ordinance to ban medical marijuana dispensaries in unincorporated areas*​

Washington County is preparing a one-year ban on medical marijuana dispensaries.

The Board of Commissioners agreed during a worksession Tuesday that authorizing staff to draft an ordinance on the issue qualified as an "emergency."

So far, Beaverton, Sherwood and Tigard have established similar temporary bans. Hillsboro will hold a public hearing on marijuana facilities next week. A state registry for medical marijuana dispensaries was launched earlier this month. But the Legislature passed a bill this session that allows cities and counties to regulate the facilities.

Local governments can impose one-year bans, but they need to do so no later than May 1.

The countys moratorium would largely affect unincorporated areas because cities have their own rules.

Washington County Sheriff Pat Garrett gave a presentation during which he told commissioners they had two options: either impose a one-year moratorium on all marijuana facilities, or establish restrictions related to time, place and manner.

Garrett gave six arguments in support of the ban:

The Oregon Health Authority has six employees responsible with enforcing regulations at the dispensaries, the sheriff said. Colorado, by comparison, has more than two dozen employees. I am very concerned there will be little to no credible enforcement of regulations, Garrett said.

Most marijuana operators and distributors arent required to have licenses, the sheriff said, which makes it a mystery around who will be dispensing marijuana in our community.

The state doesnt require dispensaries to collaborate with local authorities. Garrett said hes concerned the sheriffs office might encounter the same kind of problems with marijuana facilities as it has with some night-club owners and local apartment building owners.

Butane hash oil is highly flammable and might lead to explosions, Garrett said.
Some marijuana products have inappropriate labeling.

Six cities in the county already have moratoriums in place. If Washington County imposes no regulation when a vast majority of our cities have moratoriums, then dispensaries will simply pop up, I believe, just outside cities across the county, Garrett said.

At first, the commissioners and County Counsel Alan Rappleyea said the May 1 deadline would not give them enough time to draft and adopt the land-use ordinance that would impose the ban.

But then they decided to try. Just half an hour later, during the public meeting, the board authorized staff to file an ordinance for a one-year ban on medical marijuana dispensaries.

That would give the county enough time to fine-tune permanent regulations related to the dispensaries time, place and manner, commissioners said.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://www.marketwatch.com/story/cannabis-science-finalizes-1-million-in-new-financing-2014-03-19?reflink=MW_news_stmp



*Cannabis Science Finalizes $1 Million in New Financing*​

Mar 19, 2014 (ACCESSWIRE via COMTEX) -- A developer of cannabis-based pharmaceutical products Cannabis Science Inc. (nasdaq otc:CBIS) announced that it has finalized its $1,000,000 private placement and the funds have already been put into the bank.

The investors included Weedmaps Media Inc., the world's largest online guide for medical cannabis patients, and an unnamed Amsterdam-based investment company.

"We view this investment and collaboration as a great vote of confidence by those who know our industry best, and this is a major step forward for our company, giving us the kind of financial, market, and industry support that we see as key to the growth model of Cannabis Science," said Director and CEO of Cannabis Science Dorothy H. Bray.

The pricing for the private placement was set at $0.25 per share for 144 restricted shares coupled with a one-year warrant for $0.50 per share to comprise a complete unit offering.

This is just one piece of good news reported by the Colorado Springs, Colo.-based company.

New Partnership

On Feb. 13, Cannabis Science announced its new partnership with Michigan Green Technologies, LLC formed to actively lobby for the legalization of hemp and cannabis in President Obama's home state of Michigan.

Robert Kane, Director and CFO of Cannabis Science, stated, "Michigan has always been an important market, and with a population twice the size of Colorado's, we see many opportunities ahead through our new venture with Michigan stakeholders."

Cannabis Science has been lobbying hard for the decriminalization of cannabis research, which is definitely makes it a player that is serious about developing products in a timely and safe fashion.

Find out what could be the best investor's move when it comes to CBIS by getting the complete report here, or by cutting and pasting the following link in your Web browser:

h*MP*p://www.sixfigurestockpicks.com/

Lobbying Hard to Make Cannabis Research Possible

Before it began its focus on Michigan, Cannabis Science has and continues to systemically lobby Congress.

The company's government relations team lead, Rick Blake, is working with the U.S. House of Representatives' Cannabis Caucus to ensure that President Obama signs an Executive Order to decriminalize cannabis research. This is one of the bipartisan initiatives of the members of the Cannabis Caucus being facilitated by Cannabis Science. In contrast to many other countries Cannabis Science believes the regulatory landscape of the United States creates unreasonable restrictions on the ability of scientists and physicians to explore promising patient-driven research involving cannabis and cannabinoids.

"Thousands of patients are awaiting the President's action to set cannabis research free," said Director and CEO of Cannabis Science Dorothy Bray, in a Jan. 29 written statement.

CBIS share price closed at 20 cents on Mar. 18, up 1 cent from its closing price of 19 cents the previous day.

Find out what could be the best investor's move when it comes to CBIS by getting the complete report here, or by cutting and pasting the following link in your Web browser:

h*MP*p://www.sixfigurestockpicks.com/

SK3 Group Inc. Signs On New Distributor in Orange County California

Meanwhile, SK3 Group Inc. (otc pink:SKTO) stock soared Mar. 18, with 65,137,503 shares changing hands, significantly higher than its three-month average of 40,872,848 shares.

The strong stock volume comes a day after the Miami-Fla.-based acquisition company announced it has signed an additional new distributor in Orange County, California for its wholesale managed collective portfolio. This step increases the reach of its wholesale managed collective portfolio into additional medical cannabis dispensaries and delivery services for its various product lines including: Dharmanol, Canna-Loz Organic Oil, T-Hydro-Can, Yak Capsules, Yeti Honeybud Oilers, Organakoil, Red Diamond Oil, Greenie Whole Plant Cookies, Haute Chocolate Instant Drink Mix, and Mocha-juana Instant Drink Mix, and opens the way for further expansion of the Pharmajanes.com delivery service.

"This is an important addition to the distribution network for our wholesale managed collective portfolio," said President of SK3 Group Artemus Mayor. "While continuing development of our product portfolio, we are systematically widening our distribution network in order to facilitate getting medicine to more patients who need it. This latest progress expands our reach into a significant California local market," he added.

This latest positive news come a little more than a month after SK3 Group announced that it was partnering with Alternative Energy Partners (otcqb:AEGY), doing business as PharmaJanes, to expand their e-commerce order medical-marijuana servicing platform to include an additional 35 zip codes in California.

PharmaJanes facilitates enrollment of medical marijuana patients in its exclusive network of dispensaries by processing and verifying patients' applications in accordance with California state law requirements.

PharmaJanes then routes the orders to its exclusive non-profit collectives, which then process and deliver the orders to patients. Upon verification and completion of the application process, patients have access to all medical cannabis products available on the PharmaJanes menu for ordering and delivery. PharmaJanes features products produced by master growers, and products licensed by SK3 Group to its wholesale managed collectives.

This is just the latest bit of good news for the Miami-Fla. - based company that provides consulting services for California marijuana growers. On Feb. 14 the company announced that SK3 Group's subsidiary has brought to market a cannabis-based supplement that will be sold by various stores in California.

Solid Track Record


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

h*MP*p://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20140319-903420.html




*NTRR: Cannabis Market Growth Poised to Outpace Smartphones*​

Cannabis is among the fastest-growing markets in the U.S., poised to outpace the expansion of the global smartphone market--and Neutra Corp. (OTCBB: NTRR) is readying a diverse product line to capitalize on that growth.

In November, The Huffington Post reported on a publication by Arcview Market Research that surveyed hundreds of medical cannabis retailers, processors, dispensary owners and industry leaders over the course of six months last year. Researchers estimated that more than $1.43 billion worth of legal marijuana were sold in 2013 and predicted that figure to grow by 64 percent to $2.34 billion this year.

By comparison, recent figures show that the smartphone market expanded by 46 percent from 2012 to 2013.

"Virtually no domestic market is growing as quickly as cannabis," said NTRR CEO Sydney Jim. "That's why entrepreneurs and investors are flocking to this industry. We're very enthusiastic about the gains predicted for this sector, and we're working hard to provide new innovations to make the industry less harmful, more predictable and more profitable."

The report cited by Huffington predicts that 14 more states will legalize cannabis for recreational adult use in the next five years, potentially creating a $10.2 billion market by 2018. To capitalize, NTRR is working alongside innovative partners to deliver game-changing solutions for cannabis growers, patients and retailers. The company is developing a diverse line of products for each niche in the marketplace in order to capture the largest share possible of the red-hot market.

By providing a variety of new technologies designed to ensure safer, more reliable access to cannabis in approved markets, Neutra Corp. plans to enjoy unprecedented growth in 2014 alongside Cannabis Science, Inc. (OTCBB: CBIS), GW Pharmaceuticals, plc (NASDAQ: GWPH) and CannaBusiness Group, Inc. (PINK: CBGI), delivering technological advancements in the cultivation and processing of cannabis in approved markets.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

*There's a reason why my keeper moms are sourced from breeders out of Spain. They know what they're doing. *


h*MP*p://www.leafly.com/(F(qq9jdvbUMzzlRzVK9i8xAXi1SAWA9_nFUln8Ddfvm3efKZTWk_qGxCpiBeY1o_02g3TXuOMCvOOFOWtvYfWOekW-jE4pXFFIAx0Vm5zC9156wAiLtL_wd3367lo-WNPAS6iQpZhAAVvozhe60))/news/lifestyle/will-barcelona-be-the-new-amsterdam-what-tourists-should-know


*Will Barcelona Be the New Amsterdam? What Tourists Should Know About Cannabis in Spain*​

Over the past several decades, cannabis enthusiasts all over the world have come up with one creative solution after another in order to avoid harsh legal repercussions for cannabis consumption. Spanish cannabis consumers are no different.

As an innovative alternative for cannabis access points, Spaniards have developed the social club. Social clubs are private access points for cannabis cultivation and consumption, and over the past few years they have popped up all over the country.  

Here's the scoop on Spain's emerging cannabis industry:

*Spain's Cannabis Climate*

Social clubs have turned Spain into one of the most cannabis-friendly countries in Europe, encouraging new opportunities for both business and activism. One of the largest cannabis festivals in the world, Spannabis, has become a major attraction for cannabis enthusiasts, bringing thousands of new tourists to the city of Barcelona. 

Though the Spanish government has more or less turned a blind eye to cannabis consumption, as in many other countries, the plant still exists in a gray area of the law. Individual cannabis cultivation and consumption are decriminalized, so a person is allowed to grow and possess a small amount of cannabis for personal use, though this varies depending on the city. For example, growing regulations in Madrid differ from those in Barcelona -- (Madrid allows a couple plants per person, whereas in Barcelona you face a hefty fine if you're caught growing plants). Of course, sale and distribution of the plant is still illegal, and taking cannabis into a public space is a definite no-no.

*Social Clubs: A Private Affair*

Decriminalization paved the way for the social club, a privately owned space which charges a member fee from those who would like to join to consume our favorite herb in the company of others. Four years ago, only a small handful of clubs existed, but as the global cannabis climate continues to change, more canna-preneurs are trying their luck in Spain. The city of Barcelona alone now has over 300 clubs for both locals and tourists alike. 

Unlike Amsterdam, where recreational coffeeshops cater to tourists, the ambiguous nature of Spain's clubs means that so far, the shops sell more to locals than to tourists. Most clubs charge a one-time member fee which can cost up to 30 Euro, though there are several which are free or require another barrier to entry. 

Also unlike Amsterdam, many Spanish clubs operate partially underground, as advertising restrictions in Spain are much harsher. Most clubs opt to have a Facebook page or a Leafly listing rather than an actual website, which makes them slightly more challenging to find. 

As canna-tourism and social acceptance of cannabis consumption is still very recent in Spain (clubs only really started to pop up about 4 years ago), many clubs are very sensitive about law enforcement. While police cannot enter a private club, there have been many instances where police have accosted individuals outside of the club, searching for cannabis products. Due to police harassment, many clubs prefer that visitors consume the cannabis they acquire on the premises rather than take it home.

*What Can a Tourist Get in Spain?*

Tourists can get into a Spanish social club, but most of them require you to have a valid form of identification (either a passport or a driver's license) and either a Spain address or an acquaintance who is already a member of that social club in order to gain entry. When it comes to social clubs here, it's all about who you know -- word of mouth and connections will get you far.

Travelers from medical cannabis countries such as the U.S. and Canada may be surprised by the lack of a wide variety of edibles and other cannabis products. Throughout Europe, hashish and mixing cannabis with tobacco is much more popular, so you can expect a lot of cannabis cigarettes but not much else. 

Most clubs also carry a wide variety of flower and hash, but due to the cautious social perception of cannabis, you can forget about finding a European version of EdiPure or taking a swig of infused soda. Most shops carry about 5-15 different strains of flower and around 8 different types of hashish or concentrates, but not much else. You can also expect to pay about six to ten Euro per gram, but you should avoid going hog-wild with purchases due to the ambiguous nature of the law. 

The quasi-legal Spanish cannabis market is only beginning, so it can be difficult to tell what exactly a tourist should expect when trying to find cannabis in this beautiful country. As the industry stands now, visitors should expect to face a bit of difficulty.


----------

